# My Nail Polish Collection



## kelly2509t (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm sure 5 months ago I only had a few. My nail polishes must be having babies! Sure I didn't buy them *cough cough*

Ok I lied...every time I go shopping I end up bringing home a new addition to the collection. Currently I have 43, I'm sure that will expand! Anyway onto the pictures...

*Pinks*





Miss Sporty No.26 | Miss Sporty No.28 | Miss Sporty No.5 | Barry M Baby Pink | Barry M Bright Pink | Barry M Fuchsia | Piggy Polish Party Pink | Essie Funny Face | Nails Inc Sugar Icing | Opi Nantucket Mist

*Red and Purples*




Barry M Red Black | 2True No.24 | Avon Real Red | Nails Inc Tate | Miss Sporty No.25 | Barry M Bright Purple | BYS Lilac Bliss | Elf Mod Mauve | Collection 2000 Minx | MAC Love and Friendship

*Blue and Greens*




Opia (No name) | Opia (No name) | NYC East Village | Collection 2000 BMX Bandit | No.7 Betty Blues | Nails Inc The Serpentine | Barry M Mint Green | Barry M Acid Yellow (Ok it says yellow but looks green to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*Yellow and Oranges*




Miss Sporty No.8 | Barry M Tangerine | Primark Coral Blimey | Collection 2000 Juicy | Nails Inc Summer Glow | Avon Summer Glow

*Misc*




Opia (No name) | Miss Sporty No,3 | Barry M Grey | Nails Inc The Thames | Rimmel Beige Style |  Barry M Chocolate Brown

All pretty and shiny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here they are together:





I've swatched them all on my blog (which is linked in my siggy) if anyone is interested. I'll post them on the forum soon too


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 27, 2009)

I love the warm pink nude OPI one!!
Nice collection


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 27, 2009)

Great collection!


----------



## Sass (Nov 28, 2009)

Lovely polish collection!


----------



## billy_cakes (Nov 28, 2009)

nice collection, they look so cute all sitting out


----------



## jeitzen (Dec 7, 2009)

So pretty! What brand of nailpolish is your favorite?


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm not sure to be honest. I have a lot of Barry M Polishes so I suppose there the brand I always go to. But out of all my polishes my favourite is Beige Style by Rimmel


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 8, 2009)

awesome! i love the collection 2000 polishes! they wear really well


----------



## n_c (Dec 8, 2009)

Great collection!


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice collection!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 9, 2009)

Kelly great polish collection!!! And a fab new pic, i must say


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Kelly great polish collection!!! And a fab new pic, i must say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too many pictures just to get one I liked haha


----------



## candycane80 (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice collection, I'm a nail polish addict, makes me want to post mine!


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *candycane80* 

 
_Nice collection, I'm a nail polish addict, makes me want to post mine!_

 
You should, I love seeing other people's collections


----------



## nunu (Dec 13, 2009)

Awesome! You should check out the Rimmel ones!


----------



## ChloeCariad (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice rainbow!  I love the greys!


----------



## lenchen (Dec 21, 2009)

nice collection love your grey collection!


----------



## Lauudd (Dec 22, 2009)

Niceeeeeeee collection!


----------



## beautylush (May 11, 2010)

love it!


----------



## solamente (May 12, 2010)

I love your collection, thanks for sharing


----------



## ktbeta (May 25, 2010)

Great collection--which brand has your favorite formula?


----------

